# Just a story of an old lady's house full of bottles



## diggincajun (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all, I'm visiting in Franklin, PA. right now and my Mother-in-Law has been telling me of this old lady who lives alone and has alot of bottles in her windows. Well finally today we passed by and she was outside and my M-in-Law knows her so we stopped. She invited us in so I can look at her bottles. Well let me tell you she literally has thousands of bottles, every type you can think of, a complete collection of soda's, med's, mineral water, pontilled, inks...everything. I observed bottles I never seen before or heard of. She has all the local one's from the area. One I was impressed with was the Lithium Water from Franklin, Pa. She has the blob top WHANN and the "WHANNIE" and the WHANNIS ones, all the same bottle different spelling, WOW, they still have the bails on them with the original porcelian tops. Pontilled bottles in the hundreds everywhere. Of course I tried to buy some from her but she will not part with anyone of them for no amount of money. She has so many bottles, her attic is full and she has garbage cans full outside that she don't even know what's in them. She invited me back to go through the garbage cans to see what's in them. Wow I'm excited I've never seen so many bottles in one place in my life. Well I thought ya'll might enjoy this story and it is true. 
 Happy digging


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2008)

HEY ,IF YOU HAVE A CAMERA AND SHE DON'T MIND TAKE PICTURES! Find out how long she has been collecting and what got her started. YOU say she is a" OLD LADY" is 54 old to you? If so I am 24.


----------



## diggincajun (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, She's in her 80's and she told me her and her husband started digging in the 40's he passed away some time ago. It was her husband that had the interest in bottles and it grew on her. I'll ask if I can take pictures, I will be there Thursday to sort through the garbage cans and drewl all over the bottles. Man I tell ya it's a site that I will remember forever. I'm 52 so 54 is still young to me


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2008)

GREAT NEWS ALL THE WAY AROUND![] Digging since the 40's! Got to be some great stuff in there. I love to look through bottles like that for hours,even if I know I am not gonna get one. I have never run up on what you have though. GROOVY![8D]


----------



## diggincajun (Jul 31, 2008)

Update, I went back to her house today and took pictures of her back porch full of bottles, her kitchen, livingroom, bathroom. I'll be posting pics on Sunday the 3rd when I return to Florida. Ya'll will be amazed at what I saw. I also took pictures of her garage with Jugs in it and boxes of bottles. I took pictures of garbage cans full of bottles. I never got to her basement or attic. She told me when I come back next year I can take pictures of that area. It's unbelievable what I saw. I saw a gallon jug amber of buttermilk...very rare. An amber Ball jar with lead lid. Bitters I never seen before. She actually gave me an Emeral Green Carter cone ink..rare color...she had 6 of them. So look back at this area on Sunday to be amazed at all the bottles.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Kim ,thanks for sneak peak at pictures ,awesome ! Funny how things work out ,wife and  i just had anniversary 25th daughter put picture in paper ,listed my interests (hunting ,collecting antique bottles ,arrowheads ) lady called saw the picture her husband passed away also ,they dug bottles and collected stone artifacts ,doesn't know anybody who collects wants the wife and i to come saturday and look at her collection hope she lets me take pictures ! Kim that green ink is awesome ,was great meeting you, hope to see you next year if not sooner ,thanks for all the bottle information ,take care


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all, I'll start posting the pics I took at that Old Ladies house. I'll post in sections today it will be her back porch. Enjoy


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is another of her porch, I have several


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 2, 2008)

Her porch again. Tommorow I'll post the Kitchen...


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 2, 2008)

Last one of porch..


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 4, 2008)

sheesh...wotta buncha bottles. I bet there's some "sleepers" hiding in there...
 I wonder what's in the house ??? You going to be allowed to take pix there as well ?

 Thanks KIM...


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok now for the Kitchen. I have several...Tommorrow I'll post the dining area then the livingroom then one bathroom then one bedroom...Enjoy


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

more of kitchen


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

more kitchen


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

more kitchen


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

more kitchen


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

and more kitchen, ya'll haven't seen nothing yet wait till I get to livingroom and bedroom


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 4, 2008)

and  last one of kitchen..tommorrow dining room...Enjoy.. I was just amazed at all the bottles and some really rare one's. I didn't get to the basement or attic, she told me next year when I come I can take pictures there and it's full.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 4, 2008)

Quite an assortment. Not to diminish her effort but the saying "quality rather than quantity" comes to mind. []
 I think it would be a much better collection if just the best 10% of those were kept and displayed. At some point the worthless stuff starts to detract. But if they make her happy more power to her.


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Kim ,thanks for sharing pics and story, no wonder digging today is tough a couple more diggers like her and her hubby could really clean out some dumps! Can't wait to see rest of photos.Went to see lady in Meadeville with bottles ,she wanted to sell them all, the wife did not know that or she probably would have forgot the lady called .They were in basement already sold good ones years ago ,mostly slicks left , bought 3 embossed i did not have will post soon. She also gave me two stone artifacts ,said they used to have coffee cans full but sold them too.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 4, 2008)

what a hoot!​[][]​


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry for the delay and now the livingroom....


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 11, 2008)

more...


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 11, 2008)

I may be getting some of these pics mixed up with bedroom


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 11, 2008)

more


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 11, 2008)

I believe this one to be one of the bedrooms


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a pic of an amber Ball Perfect Mason. Now I've never seen one but was told by someone who said they were an expert on fruitjars that ball never made amber jars. Well I guess he was wrong....let me know what you think.


----------



## glass man (Aug 11, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES!!! WHAT A MEMORY EACH BOTTLE HOLDS!! TELL THE LADY WE THANK HER FOR ALLOWING US INTO HER HOME AND SEEING HER TREASURES AND IF SHE DOES'T MIND WILL SHE LET YOU TAKE A PICTURE OF HER SO WE CAN ALL GIVE HER A STANDING OVATION!!!! JAMIE LINDSEY


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello all, Thanks for the interest in this, I was able to get in only with the help of my Mom-in-law who knew this woman. This lady is a very kind but sucluded person whom still lives in the early 20th century. She watches no t.v. nor knows what a computer does. She was fascinated with my digital camera. She allowed me in to take pictures, I did sugguest I take pictures of her near some of her bottles but she was afraid of people coming over and harrassing her over her bottles. I obeyed all her wishes by keeping her location and herself private. I look forward to next year when I visit to look into the attic and basement which is full of bottles. Thanks for understanding...enjoy.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2008)

I wonder if that fire grenade is a collectible or a nessisary safety feature of the house[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 12, 2008)

Man, it looks like a museum. I see some nice bottles in there too.


----------



## Digswithstick (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Kim ,thanks for taking time to take those pics and posting ,thats a lot of bottles,and still the attic and basement to go wow! They probably dug the spot you and i went ! Looks like almost all of them are embossed and a rainbow of colors too ,thanks again for sharin those !


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice, awesome actually.  Thanks for sharing some Penn diggin bottle pictures.  I'm sure there's some real keepers in all those bottles.

 Thanks again!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 14, 2008)

Makes you think about when you got to the point of what do I keep and not keep for the first time?  So easily, it can consume you.  I battle with that, anyone else???


 PD


----------



## logueb (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Kim.  I'm afraid that my house would look the same, but the little wifey keeps me in check.  All but a few that she displays go into the bottle outbuilding.  I collect , and dig, and buy, and the building is full.  Just glad to see that I'm not the only one possessed by this uncontroled urge to collect. enjoyed the pics very much.


----------

